# Kribs!!!!!



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

i was looking at my tank today and i had about 25 krib fry swimming around!! :shock: ... what do i do?  i wasnt planning on breeding them so this is a pleasant surprise.


----------



## doggydad38 (Jan 18, 2005)

I haven't seen Kribs yet that weren't great parents. They will do all of the work. You just need to provide adequate food for all involved.
Tony


----------



## FortWayneFish (Mar 8, 2006)

Krib are excellent parents. the weak will perish and the strong will survive.
Hopefully your tank is big enough so the other tankmates can get out of the way ..
If its a krib only tank you canve 3 or 4 generations of fish at one time going.

Congrads on the spawn. Get ready for more because once they get to spawning you might get lucky enough to have a baby making factory at work...


----------



## awesome kid (Jun 10, 2005)

what food should i feed to the fry?


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

I never gave mine anything special....just finely ground foods, they run around the tank, supervised by parents, in search of foods all day. It's cool to see them in a herd going about their business.


----------

